# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  اريد كود فك شغرة الشبكة lg p700

## boudaza

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  
ممكن اخواني مساعدة اريد كود فك شفرة lg p700 
imei   352248051446408

----------


## sab_bane

السلام  
lg	imei:352248051446408	nck=6150273558388289 nsck=9198466628402825 spck=8226714580593355 cpck=4781605691866362 simck=6355962137741344

----------


## حمدي حمدي قاسم

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت اريد كود فك الشبكه لموبايل
lg p700
imei : 355332050516820
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

